# Glo bug yarn question



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Is there a craft equivalent to glo bug yarn? I have a Michael's and a JoAnn's nearby and was wondering if they might have something that is like glo bug yarn.

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

not that I have ever found. The only other one I ever have seen is mcfly foam. But, thats not to say there isnt something else somewhere.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

No there is not!


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

I've never seen anything like it in either one of those stores. Seems like a bag is cheap and lasts quite a while why go bulk? I guess it might be fun to buy a bunch of white yarn and dye it yourself and experiment with different colors.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

MiCkFly said:


> I've never seen anything like it in either one of those stores. Seems like a bag is cheap and lasts quite a while why go bulk? I guess it might be fun to buy a bunch of white yarn and dye it yourself and experiment with different colors.



I think the density is hard to match from what I have found over the years!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

MiCkFly said:


> Seems like a bag is cheap and lasts quite a while why go bulk?


Laziness - I have a Michael's and a JoAnn's nearby. Also, I want black and didn't see it on Mad River Outfitters (closest fly store in Columbus) website.

Joel


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I've used pink fibers from an old carpet for sucker spawn.
But ten again I've used my dog's and cat's hair for nymphs - they caught steelhead too.
Even took some of my frizzy blonde/grey hair out of a brush once and made a
"Charlie Manson Nymph"......


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> I've used pink fibers from an old carpet for sucker spawn.
> But ten again I've used my dog's and cat's hair for nymphs - they caught steelhead too.
> Even took some of my frizzy blonde/grey hair out of a brush once and made a
> "Charlie Manson Nymph"......



For Cairn Terrier Dubbing hes the best "my dog" for nymph bodies..lol...


----------

